# [Design] Form follows function



## Martin Schaefer (23. April 2004)

*Form follows function*

Ein wirklich alter Leitfaden für die gestalterische Arbeit
*Form follows function*

Aber was bedeutet er denn nun genau und vor Allem:
Wie oft wird er auch erfolgreich beherzigt?

Grundgedanke ist, dass das Design die Inhalte in ihrer Wirkung unterstützen
soll und der Inhalt bzw. die Funktion ganz grundsätzlich Priorität haben muss.

Provokante Häppchen zum Diskutieren:

"Was bringt das genialste Design, wenn ich nach der Betrachtung und dem
kindlich begeisterten Staunen nicht mehr weiß, worum es eigentlich inhaltlich
ging?"

"Da hat einer das innovativste Navigationskonzept entwickelt. Technisch und
gestalterisch mit unglaublicher Akribie umgesetzt. Aber bin ich nun nicht mehr
mit der Navigation und ihren Features beschäftigt, als mit dem Inhalt?"

Mich würde interessieren, was ihr euch zu dem Thema bisher an eigenen
Gedanken gemacht habt und z.B. Beispiele für positive oder auch negative
Umsetzungen, mit einer Begründung aus eurer Sicht wäre schön.

Die Frage, ob mir etwas rein optisch gefällt, ist leicht zu beantworten. Aber die
Frage, wie ich etwas aufnehme und warum das womöglich so sein mag.
Da wird es wirklich interessant.

Freue mich auf eine hoffentlich ergiebige Diskussion
Martin


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. April 2004)

Also ich teile die Ansätze teilweise. Denn mir geht es meist so, dass ich nur länger auf/ in Medien (Webseiten, Broschüren, Zeitschriften) lese, wenn mir das Design auf den ersten Blick gefällt. Wenn ein gut ausgearbeitetes Konzept dahinter steckt, verpackt mit dem nötigen Informationsgehalt, schaut man immer wieder z.B. auf die Webseite. Dabei spielt IMHO die Farbgebung und -zusammensetzung eine wichtige Rolle. Helle, freundliche Farben wirken aufgeschlossener, machen Appetit auf mehr und können wesentliche Inhalt auf jeden Fall besser darstellen, veranschaulichen, als auf dunklen Seiten (dabei meine ich selbstredend das Medium Internet )

Mein persönliches Fazit: Ein Medium braucht beim ersten Besuch einen Eyecatcher, um Folgebesuche zu ermöglichen. Der Inhalt spielt zunächst auf bisher unbekannten Medien die zweite Geige, welche dann bei längerer Betrachtung (was ja das Ziel des Eyectachers ist) natürlich mehr Priorität genießt.


----------



## Razorhawk (24. April 2004)

An sich bin ich der MEinung, dass es immer Zielgruppen gerichtet ist!

Aber in der Regel sage ich persönlich, dass man einen Hingucker braucht.
Dabei meine ich nicht unbedingt das "farbenfrohe, geile Design", sondern ein Design oder hingucker, welches von sich reden macht.
Ich meine, wenn ich eine Seite in Schwarz / Weiß kreiere und diese gänzlich ohne Grafiken mache, welche aber geordnet ist und gut strukturiert, dann kann das auch schon ein Hingucker sein, weil es eben Bewusst schlicht ist, obwohl der Zweck der Seite vielleicht imens wichtig ist (also stellt euch vor, dass von mir aus http://www.d2n.de ganz ohne Grafiken aufgebaut wird als neues Design).
Unabhängig ob den Leuten das Design gefällt, die Publissity würde imens sein denke ich.
Wenn dann der Inhalt und die Botschaft stimmt, dann ist die Art des Design letztendlich unwichtig, denn dann kommt nurnoch die Funktion zum tragen.

Also um kurz zusammen zu fassen: Zu Anfang einen Widersprüchlichen oder "geilen" Hingucker, welche aber auf Struktur und Inhalt basieren muss, denn sonst geht die ganz Arbeit "flöten". Wenn hinhaut, dann klappts auch mit dem Ruhm.


----------



## da_Dj (24. April 2004)

Also es muss Struktur und Ordnung drin sein, was das "Design" farblich usw. angeht sollte es wenn schon "anziehend" sein und niemanden erschlagen. Keiner soll 10 minuten fasziniert vor dem Logo sitzen weil es so toll aussieht und dann die Seite ausser acht lassen. Aber wenn die Seite an sich nach nichts aussieht undj edwede vernünftige Struktur fehlt bin ich ganz schnell wieder weg, ausser der Inhalt ist für mich wichtig. Man sollte eine gute Mischung aus Inhalt und unterstüzendem Design finden damit der Besucher sich "wohl" fühlt, aber gleichzeitig auch liest was ich [bzw der Seitenbesitzer] zu "sagen"/"anzupreisen" hat.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. April 2004)

Genau so sehe ich das auch, da_Dj

Was bringt mir eine Info-Website z.B. wenn ich vor lauter gestalterischen
Ergüssen gar nicht mehr dazukomme, den Inhalt zu lesen.
Andererseits ist z.B. eine Fotografen-Website völlig falsch konzipiert, wenn
ich erstmal 3, 4 oder 5 Klicks brauche, um überhaupt erstmal Bilder sehen
zu können.

Ich denke mal, dass wir im Grunde da auch alle einer Meinung sind.
Was mich aber mal wirklich interessieren würde ist vielleicht der eine oder
andere Link zu Seiten unterschiedlicher Genres, wo ihr der Meinung seid,
dass dieser o.g. Leitsatz eurer Meinung nach grandios umgesetzt wurde.

Also nicht in erster Linie Links zu "stylischen" Seiten. Da gibt es genügend
Listen, in denen man sich umschauen kann. Sondern wirklich aus der Sicht
des o.g. Spruches mal begründet sagen, *warum* ihr die Seite gelungen findet.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (29. April 2004)

Positiv:

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp - Für mich die beste Art umfangreich informationen zugänglich zu machen. Vom Design her nicht hässlich dafür höchst funktional (zuminderst im IE). Auch die Beispiele sind sehr gut in die Seiten integriert (siehe: Webdevelopment -> Dynamic HTML)

Die vorletzte Version von http://www.maguma.com/ - Desing Technisch richtig schön, aber trotzdem sehr übersichtlich - die letzten beiden Version waren aber wenig befriedigend.

http://www.stern.de/ im gegensatz zu einigen anderen Newsseiten finde ich diese richtig gut gelungen. Meiner Meinung nach sehr übersichtlich! Sehr positiv finde ich auch das die Seite im gegensatz zu z.B. http://www.n24.de ohne Bewegung (sprich Flash Banner) auf der Homepage auskommt.


Negativ:
http://www.zdnet.de/ Wahnsinig überladen - schwer zu navigieren und ohne durchgehenden roten Faden

http://www.t-online.de 6 Spalten Layout auf der Homepage... Alles klar  Teilweise unschlüssige Naviagation. Warum haben die T-Online Seiten in der Navigation z.B. neuerdings bei OnmouseOver ein "on" vorangestellt und die "Partner" Seiten immer noch die "::" ? Wieso "on" mit "On" verbinde ich etwas "anschalten" - wenn ich was anschalten kann, ist es dann gerade ausgeschaltet? uws... Ich denke es ist klar was ich mein

http://de.yahoo.com/ - Suchmaschine sollte nicht bedeuten, das man Minutenlang nach der gewünschten Funktion suchen muss

Es ist wirklich schwer gut Seiten zu finden. Negativbeispiele könnt ich dir 100te nennen


----------

